# It doesn't Pay to Have a Big Screen TV:)



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I found this on YouTube, enjoy:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I knew there was a reason that I don't have a dog. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> I knew there was a reason that I don't have a dog. :lol:


If you had a dog, he'd need a high kick to decorate your screen. He'd have a better chance of putting out a fire in your fireplace.

Speaking of which, why would anyone build a house with a fireplace in S. Fla in the first place?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Speaking of which, why would anyone build a house with a fireplace in S. Fla in the first place?


I have a propane heating system in the house. When I first moved here I had the tank filled. It cost about $500 to fill the tank. I used the heat about 5-10 times that winter. The next winter I went to fire up the furnace and, no pilot light. I went out and checked the pressure in the tank and no pressure. All the propane had leaked away, or burned off through the pilot light, over the space of the 9 months or so that it wasn't being used. I haven't filled the tank since. In the winter I use firewood to heat the house, with a rare space heater.

If I were to have a dog it would have to be manly enough to hit my screen. I'd probably name it "Horse". :lol:


----------

